

Ask HN: How can I make a good screencast? - markuphive

I'm thinking of making a video screen cast (as opposed to a written tutorial) to show off my SDK and embedding it on the front page of my site. But I'm pretty clueless of the tools out there for OS X. What are the good ones to use?<p>Any tips as well? I'm thinking I'll record myself using the SDK, then adding my voice on top in a second recorded track. I would like the video to be 5-10 minutes, or just enough to show the developers (my target) what makes my SDK useful and productive. But this is just a complete guess at what defines "a good screencast".<p>Lastly, my voice is not the greatest to listen to. If there are any audio recording/editing technique to make it sound better please let me know.
======
WestCoastJustin
_> tools out there for OS X_

See <http://railscasts.com/about> under the "Software and Hardware Used"
section.

> _Tips_

Just put down on paper what you want to show. For example, a storyboard [1], I
use boxes about 2 inch squared and put a stick figure or what I intended to
review with a title or overview of the idea. This will help you work on the
flow of the screencast. I find writing the script first (very rough as you
will refine after you start recording) helps to frame what video I want to
record. I would focus on key pieces of the SDK rather than recording one long
video so you can make each piece, short and to the point.

You should also read "How to Spread The Word About Your Code" [2]. This speaks
to your exact issue at hand!

[1] <https://www.google.ca/search?q=storyboard>

[2] [https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/05/how-to-spread-the-word-
abo...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/05/how-to-spread-the-word-about-your-
code/)

~~~
markuphive
thanks for the tips, especially the story boarding

